# window within 5' of lot line.



## gabo-za

Hi everyone, I have ran into this issue in the past and people had different answers.

So here it is.

Can we put window(s) on the wall perpendicular to a side property line within 5' measured from the line?

I know we cannot put windows on a wall that is parallel to property line, if the wall is within 5' from the line.

Thanks!


----------



## David Henderson

Here in Calif.0-5'no openings, 3'-5' 25% of wall area +5 unlimited.


----------



## David Henderson

Mean't to say 0-3' no openings


----------



## High Desert

Both the 2009 and 2012 IRC exempt openings perpendicular to the line used to determine the fire separation distance.

2009 IRC

SECTION R302

FIRE-RESISTANT CONSTRUCTION

R302.1 Exterior walls. Construction, projections, openings

and penetrations of exterior walls of dwellings and accessory

buildings shall comply with Table R302.1.

Exceptions:

1. Walls, projections, openings or penetrations in walls

perpendicular to the line used to determine the fire

separation distance.

2012 IRC

RESISTANT CONSTRUCTION

R302.1 Exterior walls. Construction, projections, openings

and penetrations of exterior walls of dwellings and accessory

buildings shall comply with Table R302.1(1); or dwellings

equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system

installed in accordance with Section P2904 shall comply

with Table R302.1(2).

Exceptions:

1. Walls, projections, openings or penetrations in walls

perpendicular to the line used to determine the fire

separation distance.


----------



## mark handler




----------



## gabo-za

Thanks guys,

High Desert - I forgot I was dealing with a single family dwelling and, Yes as you pointed out, it looks like I can put windows on the perpendicular wall, though I do have to consider other lot line that is parallel to that wall, but it's 18' away!


----------



## RLGA

The OP was referring to windows on a wall perpendicular to a lot line.

gabo-za, if the wall is 90-degrees or more from the lot line, then openings in that wall are only subject to the fire separation distance from the lot line that is less than 90-degrees from the wall.  Therefore, a window that is in a wall 90-degrees from the lot line is not restricted based on its location in relation to that lot line.


----------



## fatboy

You have your answer........so I will just welcome you to the forum!

WELCOME gabo-za!


----------

